# Dados á Beira Mar-Norte



## Glaciar (15 Dez 2011 às 23:04)

Boa Noite a todos,

Vivo á beira-mar, mesmo junto á praia de Lavadores, em Vila Nova de Gaia (cerca de 200mt).
Não tenho visto, EM´s a "bombar" dados, nestas circunstancias.

Pedi hoje a minha WH3080, espero receber dentro de poucos dias.

Gostava de partilhar dados, assim que tenha isto tudo montado, mas vou precisar de ajuda, para isso.

Voluntários, precisam-se...

Aguardo contactos de interessados, e não só.
Mino


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2011 às 23:41)

Olá. Primeiro vai testando a estação por 1-2 dias a ver se está tudo OK. Depois vai a este site para descarregares um dos melhores programas para estações meteorológicas, que funciona muito bem com todas as estações e com multifunção  Depois para meter os dados na Net (depois de configurar a estação no programa, deve ser óbvio, que o programa apresenta um quadro de opções e é só escolher o tipo de estação e meter as coordenadas do local da estação, que se podem arranjar no Google Maps), regista-te no Weather Underground e depois faz um perfil de estação meteorológica (quando estiveres registado e logado vais ao teu nome, aparece um menu e metes My Weather Stations e crias uma). Dentro do programa da estação, vais ao menu Configuration, Internet e procuras a parte que diz Weather Underground. Como a tua tem UV e Radiação solar, marcas todas as caixas na parte do Weather Underground, e por baixo metes o ID de estação que te foi atribuído quando criaste o perfil da estação, e depois a tua password e carregas OK nesse quadro.

Deve estar pronto  Alguma confusão, só perguntar!


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Dez 2011 às 08:39)

Está quase tudo dito, mas...e como parece que vives numa boazona, a coisa tem que ser bem preparada em terra
A minha opinião:
1 - Testar a ver se a EM chegou em boas condições... não sei porque mas insistem, pilhas na consola e depois no emissor...acho que deveria ser ao contrario (isto na PCE, acho que o modus operandi desta não será diferente, mas...)
2 - O mastro que traz é para esquecer (o meu nem o tirei da caixa), esse é bom para por na sala para mostrar a EM aos amigos, arranja um mastro como deve ser e resistente e bem amarrado.
3 - O RS que traz na minha opinião só serve para encaixar o emissor, e para a foto, para estar no exterior, mesmo o de pratos não me convenceu, o melhor para já é o de tubos como fiz...e já há mais satisfeitos.
4 - O software que traz, só o utilizei mais tarde, para configurar a consola... tenho o cumulus e já detalhado no post anterior.
5 - Inscreves-te no WU...
6 - Se tens uma boa vista para o mar associas uma webcam ao WU...
7 - Vai dando noticias


----------



## Glaciar (21 Dez 2011 às 18:22)

Boas!

Tenho estado quietinho, á espera da minha compra, mas nunca mais chega!
Queria iniciar a construção do RS, mas sem ver "a coisa", nada feito.
Essa da de tubos, também não percebi. Podes explicar, por favor?

O tema da webcam, é que me empolgou.
Podem informar onde adquirir, e como funciona.
Desculpem, mas estou a tentar aprender...

Abraço


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Dez 2011 às 22:01)

Glaciar disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Tenho estado quietinho, á espera da minha compra, mas nunca mais chega!
> Queria iniciar a construção do RS, mas sem ver "a coisa", nada feito.
> ...



Fazer qualquer coisa na EM só mesmo com ela nas mãos, é melhor...


----------



## Glaciar (23 Dez 2011 às 11:05)

Bom Dia!

Então cá está ela.
Chegou tudo direito, aparentemente, e muito completo. Desde pilhas (até recarregáveis), a abraçadeiras, pareceu-me um bom trabalho.

Vou substituir todos os parafusos, por iguais em aço inox, e colocar, para já no terraço (5º andar), para tentar perceber se tudo está bem. O poste que vem, é que é para esquecer. Toca a substituir, também.

Um problema: para colocar um novo RS, vou ter que partir o que vem de origem, visto a ficha não passar pelo orificio onde vem já intrduzido, para ligar ao emissor.

Parece-me também boa ideia, isolar (não sei bem como, ainda) o local onde ligam todas as fichas.

Vou dando noticias.

Se não falar-mos de novo, Boas Festas a todos!


----------



## João Soares (23 Dez 2011 às 20:36)

Glaciar disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Então cá está ela.
> Chegou tudo direito, aparentemente, e muito completo. Desde pilhas (até recarregáveis), a abraçadeiras, pareceu-me um bom trabalho.
> ...



Boa Noite! 

Se quiser alguma ajuda, poderás contactar-me, já que moramos relativamente perto. 

Bom Natal!


----------



## Glaciar (23 Dez 2011 às 21:23)

Viva!

Isso é agradável de ouvir.
Vou precisar de ajuda de certeza, e para comparação, vai ser bom.
Estou na Rua do Thom, ok?

Abraço


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Dez 2011 às 23:04)

Glaciar disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Isso é agradável de ouvir.
> Vou precisar de ajuda de certeza, e para comparação, vai ser bom.
> ...



E então, novidades? fotos?


----------



## Glaciar (27 Dez 2011 às 22:41)

filipe cunha disse:


> E então, novidades? fotos?



Olá, boa noite!

Pois cá está ela a bombar, mas, talvez devido ao local (provisório), está com dados errados.

A pressão atmosférica não está correcta (conforme o aeroporto de Pedras Rubras - 1.034 hpa), nos 1028,7 hpa, humidade correcta (75%), e a temperatura exterior tb não está bem (nos 8,3º na EM, contra 5º na net).

Fotos, confesso que me esqueci, mas vou tratar disso.
Posso calibrar a EM? O que estará mal?

Abraço,


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Dez 2011 às 15:05)

Glaciar disse:


> Olá, boa noite!
> 
> Pois cá está ela a bombar, mas, talvez devido ao local (provisório), está com dados errados.
> 
> ...



A pressão tens que a acertar na consola, eu tambem na minha acrescentei 5hpas...
A temperatura depende dos locais....


----------



## Glaciar (28 Dez 2011 às 20:23)

filipe cunha disse:


> A pressão tens que a acertar na consola, eu tambem na minha acrescentei 5hpas...
> A temperatura depende dos locais....



Olá Filipe,

Já tentei, mas não consegui chegar lá. Podes ajudar?
Estou com o Cumulus, mas os valores estão errados em relação á consola.
No programa que vem com a EM, fica correcto.
Enfim...


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Dez 2011 às 20:32)

Glaciar disse:


> Olá Filipe,
> 
> Já tentei, mas não consegui chegar lá. Podes ajudar?
> Estou com o Cumulus, mas os valores estão errados em relação á consola.
> ...



No cumulus na minha é igual à da consola
Se o problema é só esse então acerta no cumulus:configuration-calibration...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2011 às 21:12)

Como é que estão errados em relação à consola? Já viste se a ligação usb está bem ligada? Calibração não será solução se os dados vêm corrompidos.

Já tentaste o programa que vem com a estação, o EasyWeather, e ver se estão correctos?


----------



## Glaciar (28 Dez 2011 às 22:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Como é que estão errados em relação à consola? Já viste se a ligação usb está bem ligada? Calibração não será solução se os dados vêm corrompidos.
> 
> Já tentaste o programa que vem com a estação, o EasyWeather, e ver se estão correctos?



Boa!
No programa da estação, consegui. No Cumulus, envia valores sem sentido algum... mas tudo bem. Atenção que a EM está num local, fora de qualquer regra... ainda. Vou construir o RS, e colocar no telhado.
Penso que, para já, não será de colocar os dados, na "net". Que dizem?
Com o EasyWeatherPlus, não sei como enviar dados para o Wunderground...

Abraço


----------

